# Message d’erreur lors de l’installation windows



## Laboule2b (21 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,

J’ai voulu installer Windows 10 sur mon iMac version 10.14.3 avec Bootcamp mais malheureusement j'ai un gros problème. J'ai une clé USB 2.0 de 15Go formatée en MS-DOS (FAT32)

J'ai téléchargé le fichier ISO de Windows sur le site de Microsoft. Ensuite je lance Bootcamp, je choisis bien le fichier ISO de Windows 10 et ma clé USB. Je commence donc. Premièrement ça formate ma clé donc jusque là tout va bien. Les fichiers de Windows commencent à se copier sur la clé et là à la moitié, Bootcamp me dit : "
*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable*

L'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque.

"
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça fonctionne pas...

Merci d'avance


----------

